# We're moving at last



## Nov02 (Aug 16, 2016)

We have finally agreed a date to move to Spain. Coming over in October for 5 days to have a look around and booked into a hotel as a Base. We want to live around the Alicante area and will be bringing our touring caravan over to live in for the first year or so. Icant seem to find any residential sites. Wondered if they exist. Have found quite a few in other parts of spain but not in the Alicante area. Does anyone live on one or know of any. 
Excited and counting the days.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

There are lots of camping and caravanning sites in Alicante, or do you require something different? 

Campsites Alicante, bungalows Alicante. Camping bookings in Alicante free of charges


----------



## Nov02 (Aug 16, 2016)

I did use that site at first but we need one that you can live on not just for a few weeks holiday. But thanks for replying.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Might be cheaper to rent an apartment for a year or so rather than go through the hassle of towing a caravan. Plus living in a tourer for a year would not be great.


----------



## Nov02 (Aug 16, 2016)

We're retiring early and have already enjoyed weeks in our van on and off for nearly 10 yrs. Our house goes on the market next month we don't want to live in another 'building' so renting isn't an option. We still need to find residential site to live on.


----------



## lesfonts (Sep 3, 2016)

There are quite a few residential camping sites in the region. In the Costa Blanca North area from Benidorm upwards to Javea you will see many if you do an area specific search on google.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

lesfonts said:


> There are quite a few residential camping sites in the region. In the Costa Blanca North area from Benidorm upwards to Javea you will see many if you do an area specific search on google.


There are several very large residential caravan /camping sites in Benidorm, but don't confuse the lifestyle as seen on TV. 

The sites I've had a look around are very well looked after and we'll equipped. 

Steve


----------



## Nov02 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for your replies. I'm either living on another planet or something wrong with Google. I have searched like you all have suggested but all I get are holiday campsites no mention of residential. Can someone send me a residential link.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nov02 said:


> Thanks for your replies. I'm either living on another planet or something wrong with Google. I have searched like you all have suggested but all I get are holiday campsites no mention of residential. Can someone send me a residential link.


This one is definitely residential - I know people who live there 

Camping Bungalows El Naranjal - Javea, Alicante - Camping


----------



## Nov02 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thankyou for that link. Had a look and looks really nice. Will email them.


----------



## Nov02 (Aug 16, 2016)

*We're moving at last a update*

Well we are doing it. Everything is going ahead. Ferry booked. Site booked for 90 days to give us breathing time to get used to the retirement. We will be spending a few days travelling around for something more permanent but we're starting in Villajoyosa. Anyone near there? So looking forward to February now.


----------



## Nov02 (Aug 16, 2016)

*We're moving at last UPDATE*

Hi can anyone tell me please, does a TV firestick work in spain


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Nov02 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me please, does a TV firestick work in spain


Yes.

However, if you want UK content then you will have to run it in conjunction with a UK VPN.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nov02 said:


> Well we are doing it. Everything is going ahead. Ferry booked. Site booked for 90 days to give us breathing time to get used to the retirement. We will be spending a few days travelling around for something more permanent but we're starting in Villajoyosa. Anyone near there? So looking forward to February now.


Yup, I'm in Benidorm and loving it! !


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Nov02 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me please, does a TV firestick work in spain


And find some reliable internet service, unmetered ideally.


----------



## Nov02 (Aug 16, 2016)

Well we are in our 3rd week here in Villajoyosa and loving it. Had a bit a hic up with new awning delivery taking 2weeks instead of the promised 3 days. But have been told that's the Spanish for you. But all sorted now. Having great fun getting to know the area and finding nice places to eat out when we want to. Have spent quite a few days in Benidorm looking up different places we visited on our many holidays. It's like time stood still and it's all the same. Had a lovely roast in the Yorkshire Pride. Always a favourite on our hols. Roll on the summer.


----------

